# Fifthunit.com Resurfaced as DealXtreme & Dropped Prices!!!!!!!



## fstuff (Dec 25, 2006)

*Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

Dear FifthUnit customers: FifthUnit is currently undergoing some structural changes, and we will not be able to take any order until January, 2007. If you have any questions regarding your orders or items you have purchased from us, please contact us at [email protected] as usual. Thank you for your continuous support, and we will be seeing you all soon!


----------



## nerdgineer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Just received a bunch of misc. Christmas stuff from them, in time and in fine shape. Hope they come back on....


----------



## DUQ (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Sounds like they are updating the web site. It did need some tweaking.


----------



## MrFunk (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I've had many problems with fifthunit, I bought around 500$ of mixed stuff, they needs over 1 month to arrive, then some stuff wasn't on the package, I waited again 1 week then they refund me.
I'll not buy anymore if they don't change way of taking orders and process them.


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I hope they do go under, they do alot of pirating other company's designs. Just look at their U2 clone, disgraceful. JMHO.


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I hope they continue to offer the products they do, and continue to expand their merchandise. If I want a Surefire, I'm gonna buy a Surefire. If I want to gamble my time and money on a $5 light, I'll do that too. Atleast you know what you're getting with them, they post decent pictures, they try to post helpful info on thier prodcuts(and when it's not truthful, they change it on the suggestion of *1* person asking them to) and answer questions quickly.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

.

Yep .... so it seems

.


----------



## SuperNinja (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



KDOG3 said:


> I hope they do go under, they do alot of pirating other company's designs. Just look at their U2 clone, disgraceful. JMHO.


They are not a manufacturer...


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Just because a site announces they won't be taking orders for the next 5 or 7 days, *and * they say when they'll be operating again, why would this translate to it closing down forever?

Hey remember that time CPF was down for a few days..... wonder whatever happend to them?


----------



## Glen C (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Maybe it is their way of saying we are taking the holidays off?


----------



## Nell (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

They made a few errors that needs to be addressed and corrected with me. 

All in all, they do have a large assortment and I enjoy looking through the stuff. Since they are not a manufacture, hence their delays in shipping, I don't have any issues with them from copying designs. It is ultimately the buyers that should practice what is correct and proper.


----------



## ace0001a (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



KDOG3 said:


> I hope they do go under, they do alot of pirating other company's designs. Just look at their U2 clone, disgraceful. JMHO.


 
Ever heard of the expression "don't hate the player, hate the game"? KDog, Dude, you just have to stop being a hater man. First of all, they don't make the flashlights and secondly, I totally agree that if I want to pay the high price for a Surefire then I will do so. If I want to cheap out and buy a clone, I should be entitled it too. And besides, it's all been done anyway. Everything is derived if not copied from something else. Unless we become like aliens and come up with some out of this world designs for stuff, then that's just how it is.

My experience with Fifth Unit has been a good one. Mail may be slow, but I've always received what I ordered. Sometimes when something is backordered, they just ship out what they have and ship out the rest later. I look forward to their return...


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Oh Yeah!!!!!! I totally agree with ace0001a!!!!!!! You said it all!!!!!!


ace0001a said:


> Ever heard of the expression "don't hate the player, hate the game"? KDog, Dude, you just have to stop being a hater man. First of all, they don't make the flashlights and secondly, I totally agree that if I want to pay the high price for a Surefire then I will do so. If I want to cheap out and buy a clone, I should be entitled it too. And besides, it's all been done anyway. Everything is derived if not copied from something else. Unless we become like aliens and come up with some out of this world designs for stuff, then that's just how it is.
> 
> My experience with Fifth Unit has been a good one. Mail may be slow, but I've always received what I ordered. Sometimes when something is backordered, they just ship out what they have and ship out the rest later. I look forward to their return...


----------



## Norm (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



KDOG3 said:


> I hope they do go under, they do alot of pirating other company's designs. Just look at their U2 clone, disgraceful. JMHO.



We all know that a great country like the U.S.A. would never stoop so low as to steal anothers design.

http://www.kashum.com/blog/1079138921

Just one example.

[size=+2]*Let him who is without sin cast the first stone*[/size]


----------



## x2x3x2 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

there goes KDOG3 again...


----------



## Trashman (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I've had no problems with Fifthunit. They sent me a bad headlamp, refunded the return shipping, and sent a good one. How many places will pay for return shipping? Some do, but most don't. Quality control standards could be a little bit better, but then, even Surefire will send a light with a less than desirable LED in it. There prices are very good and their shipping is extremely honest and fair. 

I hope they come back soon.


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I ordered a charger couple days before they decided to "take a break". I hope they don't collect my paypal and go under :laughing:


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Even when Axshop went under, they still refunded everyone.


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

It's good to hear, and it's great of them for doing so instead of scamming :goodjob:


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



ace0001a said:


> If I want to cheap out and buy a clone, I should be entitled it too.



You think you should be "entitled" to buy a copied design? Wow. I dont' think you would like it if you had a design and someone else copied it. People say they don't care about things like that, but they do when it happens to them.




norm said:


> We all know that a great country like the U.S.A. would never stoop so low as to steal anothers design.
> 
> http://www.kashum.com/blog/1079138921
> 
> Just one example.



I dont' care who does it, it isn't right, _PERIOD._


----------



## flame2000 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I hope they don't go under. Not everyone can afford a Surefire, and FifthUnit do offered some pretty good and affordable lights for the masses.


----------



## anch (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I've bought from Fifthunit 5 times. 

The last 2 times in a row I ordered one light but received the wrong light.

They offered to replace the lights both times and pay for shipping back.

The first wrong light I decided to keep - I liked it. So I just ordered a replacement for the one I originally wanted the first time - and got the same wrong light again - and they assured me after the first time that their inventory was correct (I even sent pictures to help them verify what they should have shipped and what I received).

Lke I said, both times they offered to replace it after I returned it, but with the length of time involved it just didn't seem worth it.

I ultimately ordered the light I originally wanted somewhere else. I might do business with FifthUnit again, but it is unlikely - the uncertainty of what I would get would probably stop me


----------



## heliyardsale (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



LowTEC said:


> I ordered a charger couple days before they decided to "take a break". I hope they don't collect my paypal and go under :laughing:


 
Me too, I ordered 10 keychain lights and have not received them yet, its been 4 weeks. They did send my 601D1 which I love! I'm pretty happy with their products and service, I hope they make it back in Jan....


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I ordered from them for the first time a few weeks ago,
my order came in last week, everything was as it should be.


----------



## Cabo (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I ordered from them 3 weeks ago. Items were shown 'in stock'.
The only thing I've received since are emails containing excuses.
Should have paid extra and ordered from Quality China Goods instead.


----------



## heliyardsale (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



heliyardsale said:


> Me too, I ordered 10 keychain lights and have not received them yet, its been 4 weeks. They did send my 601D1 which I love! I'm pretty happy with their products and service, I hope they make it back in Jan....


 
Well, my 10 led keylights came today, nice lights great price, I hope they re-open in Jan...


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

All my flashlight orders came in about 2-3 weeks. 

I also got a package of keychains alone, they took more than 4 weeks. Others were arriving while this one sat somewhere.

I never had a problem getting email notices. You might want to check your junk email filter, mine put a email from FU there until I changed it.


----------



## BillMPL (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I ordered some lights from them and they shipped very promptly and arrived within a couple weeks. The lights were very nice for the price. I too hope they return.


----------



## Stainless (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I believe they are simply updating the website. As a relatively new company, they might not have the budget to revamp the entire site overnight. I have ordered only once from them, but the experience was entirely positive.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



Cabo said:


> I ordered from them 3 weeks ago. Items were shown 'in stock'.
> The only thing I've received since are emails containing excuses.


 

I tried ordering from them two days before this announcement was posted. Clicking on the PayPal link to pay kept giving me some cryptic error message. The next day (the day before this announcement) I tried again and the PayPal link worked. So now they have my money, and I have this announcement. I'll keep people posted on how things go from here!


----------



## ROVER (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I've always gotten great service from them. They give a low price and use low cost shipping, which is slow. If you are patient and like saving money (like me) that's just fine. If waiting a month is a problem, they might not be the retailer of choice. They sell inexpensive lights, and some are fantastic bargains while others have inconsistant quality. It pays to read reviews on the lights.

They are a retailer of lights made by other factories, and they let you know about backorders. Even the incident with the suddenly-lower-quality Vippas, they sent an email to let us know the factory made changes without informing them. They said they're dealing with that and new ones (plus other lights) will be available in January. 

The end of the year is a nice time for people to be with their families and think about realligning their actions in life with their goals. They said they'll be back, and I've no reason not to believe them.


----------



## Lightfantastic (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I have ordered several times, with success. I just received an order today. It would be a shame to lose 5th.


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I've ordered from 5thUnit Several time's, no problem's at all. You just can't be in a
hurry. I've heard several folk's here who had to wait month's for Surefire part's so
what can you say? [email protected]@t happen's sometime's.


----------



## lightningbug (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I ordered a light from them, and received the wrong the light about a month later. I was instructed to pack it up and return it.....so I did. About 3 weeks later, they refunded the amount of shipping to my PayPal account. Then a week after that, I received another light...again the wrong one. So now, its been 4-5 weeks after being promised the correct light and a couple of bad battery replacements.......still waiting.....and waiting.....and waiting. 

I've never had such problems with Dae, and most certainly not with 4sevens or Lighthound. Although there selection is nice, and prices great, I don't think I'll be dealing with them anymore.


----------



## Coop (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

A few weeks ago I ordered some CR2025 batteries from them, I received double the ammount I ordered. I sent them an email about this, but never heard back from them. Something like this gives me kind of mixed feelings. While I'm not complaining about receiving 40 batteries for the price of 20, I do think that their customer service does leave some room for improvement.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Here's a very recent experience, which should indicate they are still very interested in our business.

One of the flashlights I bought (YNKA/Ultrafire WF-606B) had a problem where there weren't enough threads on the 2AA extender tube, and the tail would not tighten (just kept turning).

I made a post to this effect here at CPF, buried in another thread. I also mentioned that the spring would not stay in place very well.

A day or so later I email FifthUnit, and let them know I had a problem with the threads on the tube, along with a picture of the threading. I did NOT tell them I had a problem with the spring.

I did not hear back for a few days. When I got the reply, it said:

_Hi Paul, 

Apologies for the delay as it took a couple of days for the message to get routed to me. 

I'll send you a replacement tube ASAP and will make sure it's got a working spring inside. It should be shipped by this Friday. 

You can track that replacement tube by the same order number (xxxxxxxx) at our website: http://www.fifthunit.com/accounts/ . 

If you need anything else, I can ship them in the same package and save you a couple dollars on shipping (may be more depending on the products). 

Please let me know. Thanks! 

Best regards, 

Kyle _ 

Today I received the package from FifthUnit. I expected to find a tube and spring inside, but instead I received an entire new flashlight! And yes, the tube was threaded correctly and the (-) contact spring stays in place.

If the company was going to stop operating, I doubt the service would continue to be so good.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

~
That was a nice experience .

It does say a lot / in their favor !
~


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Just noticed FU has updated the message on their homepage with this new second sentence:

_"Meanwhile, please be assured that all received orders will be shipped by Dec 30, 2006 and all unshipped orders will be refunded by Jan 5, 2007."_

Hmmm, doesn't look good for them coming back up if they plan to refund all unshipped orders by Jan 5. That would be a shame - I've bought a fair number of small items from them, and have always been happy with the service (they also carried useful little computer doodads - like cables, adapters, etc.).


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*




> FifthUnit is currently undergoing some structural changes, and we will not be able to take any order until January, 2007.
> 
> Meanwhile, please be assured that all received orders will be shipped by Dec 30, 2006 and all unshipped orders will be refunded by Jan 5, 2007.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding orders or items you have purchased from us, please contact us at [email protected] as usual. Please allow a longer response time during this difficult period.


 


The above quote is now on their website. You can no longer even browse their catalogue. The second sentence contradicts the first sentence. If you plan on being back, why refund orders? The latter part of the third paragraph sounds almost like a eulogy to me.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



Turbo DV8 said:


> The above quote is now on their website. You can no longer even browse their catalogue. The second sentence contradicts the first sentence. If you plan on being back, why refund orders? The latter part of the third paragraph sounds almost like a eulogy to me.


 
If they are restructuring business ownership, they probably want to have a definite end to one entity, and a beginning of another. That means a short period of discontinued sales.


----------



## ace0001a (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



KDOG3 said:


> You think you should be "entitled" to buy a copied design? Wow. I dont' think you would like it if you had a design and someone else copied it. People say they don't care about things like that, but they do when it happens to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not speaking for the maker of any particular product, I am simply speaking from the point of view of a consumer. Now if I were the manufacturer of something, of course I wouldn't like it if someone copied something I make and sell. But since I am not the manufacturer, I cannot speak for them. For me, I am a consumer and for me as a consumer that I should have the right to buy a legitimate product or its knockoff. It's as simple as that. I don't get into the politics of how things are made. I am simply watching my wallet. If I want to be cheap, it should be my right...

And like I said before, it's all been done. Everything and anything out there is derived if not copied from something else...


----------



## Hellbore (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Yep, R.I.P. FifthUnit.

A moment of silence please.


----------



## BillMPL (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



> Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?


OK, I'm going to show my ignorance here, but, who was their predecessor?


----------



## mcmc (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Bill, it was www.axshop.com, a old standby for cheap chinese lights, which unfortuantely had even longer ship times and poor communication, compared to FU.

The latest note on FU's site, w/ the double battery delivery and whole light replacement, I feel like it means they may be gone for good? and as a parting gesture they are 'super-filling' these last orders... I hope not. They were a good source for a variety of things at great prices. *fingers crossed*


----------



## SuperNinja (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



Turbo DV8 said:


> The above quote is now on their website. You can no longer even browse their catalogue. The second sentence contradicts the first sentence. If you plan on being back, why refund orders? The latter part of the third paragraph sounds almost like a eulogy to me.


It does seem to be a little bizarre, almost like AXShop.

And no one has a definite, proven answer on what happened to AXShop either.


----------



## abvidledUK (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Well they refunded me for faulty items yesterday, didn't even ask for them back, but then it was only £5.

As above, I have received nothing but excellent CS, and they do acknowledge that some of their suppliers supply below par goods, which they immediately rectify.


----------



## Lightfantastic (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I just received a confirmation e-mail at 07:24GMT of a shipment sent.

The plot thickens...


----------



## Glen C (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I just received a light from them today, part of a previous order which was out of stock


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Received email confirmation tonight of order sent which was placed one day before their announcement.


----------



## JanCPF (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



Turbo DV8 said:


> Received email confirmation tonight of order sent which was placed one day before their announcement.


Ditto

Jan


----------



## LowTEC (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

^^ Same here


----------



## SuperNinja (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



Turbo DV8 said:


> Received email confirmation tonight of order sent which was placed one day before their announcement.


I received a confirmation a few hours ago.

Not sure when I placed the order though.


----------



## SuperNinja (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



Glen C said:


> I just received a light from them today, part of a previous order which was out of stock


Yesterday I received a flashlight and a mini helicopter from them.


----------



## solaris (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I also just received a confirmation email and tracking number for an order I placed a week ago.

No matter what their fate, it seems they are making good on existing obligations. I wish them well.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I just received email notification of an order I placed Saturday.


----------



## JanCPF (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



SuperNinja said:


> Yesterday I received a flashlight and a mini helicopter from them.


That's what I ordered too - the helicopter  How do you like it?

Jan


----------



## ace0001a (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I just got an email from them asking me how they did on my recent order. It could quite possibly be automated, but I hope it means they still care about what we think of their customer service. I think they just wanted to do some revamping of the online store.


----------



## Christexan (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Hmmm, don't know anything about what is happening to them, but the fact that they are fulfilling existing orders and promising refunds is good business at least. A couple of thoughts, #1 - They seem to be "catching up" rapidly, maybe they decided to revamp their model, website, whatever, and figured to take a step back, get caught up, etc, and at the same time while offline revamping, to catch up on backlogs, etc...
The newest announcement posted yesterday (up above), and the fact that their catalog is offline could have been an expedited "shutdown" caused by the earthquakes over off the coast of Asia, since nearly all internet traffic has been suffering heavily to Asia as a result, they may be having contact issues with their suppliers and so decided not to risk supply problems by keeping the catalog up for products they can't verify. Just some theories, but without a "new changes coming soon" page, it's hard to tell if they are coming back or not really. I would just be happy they haven't disappeared into the night with the order money already placed.


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

SuperNinja and Jan, please make a thread about those helicopters! I was thinking about getting that $25 one, but now that all this is going down..... 
I wanna hear about these things!


----------



## JanCPF (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



Omega Man said:


> SuperNinja and Jan, please make a thread about those helicopters! I was thinking about getting that $25 one, but now that all this is going down.....
> I wanna hear about these things!


Omega, I haven't received mine yet. I'll let you know when and if I get it.

Jan


----------



## Thujone (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



Omega Man said:


> SuperNinja and Jan, please make a thread about those helicopters! I was thinking about getting that $25 one, but now that all this is going down.....
> I wanna hear about these things!



Looks identical to a Picoo Z, I have one and it is quite fun for $40 @ Radio Shack. If this *is* a Picoo then it is way worth it.. If it however is a clone without a gyro then I am guessing it will be lame. Cant wait to hear from you guys that ordered one.


----------



## Mike abcd (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Watch out guys! Helis are WAY more addicting than flashlights... AMHIK 

Just be forewarned, even the higher end coax (dual stacked rotors) ones are inside only toys (no wind) with limited flight envelopes. The conventional single main rotor and tail rotor designs are a whole other world both in performance and how hard it is to learn to fly one.

Well worth the time and investment IMHO but it takes a VERY significant amount of both if you get hooked. The forums at rcgroups.com are a great resource and there's a mulit rotor forum there.

BTW, I assume it uses a Lithium Polymer and they are very easily ruined by over discharge. A single cycle can kill them. A good rule of thumb is not to go below 3.7 V measured without load after about 5 minutes. If it has trouble climbing compared to the initial performance, stop flying and recharge it. It will briefly have more power if you land for a minute but you'll be ruing the battery.

Most small electric heli motors also degrade quickly if you fly out a charge continuously. A couple of shorter flights are a lot better for motor longevity.

Mike


----------



## abvidledUK (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Helicopter

NightSun torch, which do you use?


----------



## 9volt (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

If anyone wanted to check out their pricing or whatever you can still get at fifthunit's website here:

http://contents.fifthunit.com/html/products.pass5th/category.0.html

I wouldn't recommend buying anything until they officially reopen it.


----------



## heliyardsale (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



JanCPF said:


> Omega, I haven't received mine yet. I'll let you know when and if I get it.
> 
> Jan


 
I have one, they are a blast! I fly RC helis and have a bunch (T-rex, blade, Raptor etc.) , this is my favorite for flying around the living room.. Easy to fly and indestructable. The best little heli for 24 bucks! It also has a cool blue flashing LED! There I'm covered for the LED forum... I hope 5th unit makes a comeback, I miss them already!!!
Heli


----------



## Vickers (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I received an order yesterday that was placed 12/9.


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Thanks for the reply heli. Do you think the little POTT one would work well on a large farm?
http://contents.fifthunit.com/html/products.pass5th/sku.1252.html


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Dear [EngrPaul],

Greetings from dealextreme.com! An order was sent to you approximately three weeks ago. Is everything alright with your recent order from us? If you have any questions regarding your order, please contact our customer service representatives immediately -- we are standing by to serve you.


*[font=verdana, sans serif]ORDER[/font]*[font=verdana, sans serif]* #:*[/font]XXXXXXXX
[font=verdana, sans serif]*CUSTOMER SERVICE:*[/font]*[font=verdana, sans serif][email protected][/font]*

[font=verdana, sans serif]Tracking your order is easy:[/font]

[font=verdana, sans serif]Go to www.dealextreme.com.[/font]
[font=verdana, sans serif]Enter your receipt number (or order number) and e-mail address. Then click "Secure Login."[/font]
[font=verdana, sans serif]You will then be taken to the Account Manager, where you may manage and track your order.[/font]
[font=verdana, sans serif]If you have any questions about this order or the products/services you've purchased, please feel free to:[/font]

[font=verdana, sans serif]Email us at [/font][email protected]
[font=verdana, sans serif]Sincerely,[/font] [font=verdana, sans serif]dealextreme.com[/font]


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



EngrPaul said:


> Dear [EngrPaul],
> 
> Greetings from dealextreme.com! An order was sent to you approximately three weeks ago. Is everything alright with your recent order from us? If you have any questions regarding your order, please contact our customer service representatives immediately -- we are standing by to serve you.
> 
> ...




Pity the link they provide doesn't work.

I get

You are not authorized to view this page
The Web server you are attempting to reach has a list of IP addresses that are not allowed to access the Web site, and the IP address of your browsing computer is on this list.

Please try the following:

* Contact the Web site administrator if you believe you should be able to view this directory or page.

HTTP Error 403.6 - Forbidden: IP address of the client has been rejected.
Internet Information Services (IIS)

Technical Information (for support personnel)

etc

I don't think that they have opened it up to the public yet !!!


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Wah, wah waaaaah...
Fifthunit.com webpage= Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)

EDIT: It wasn't working for me earlier, Jim. Is working now for me too.


----------



## 9volt (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

www.fifthunit.com still works.


----------



## MorePower (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Looks like dealextreme.com is run by the same folks; I sent a return to Fifthunit care of S Chen a few weeks ago.
Results of whois search
Registrant:
S CHEN
2202 Block C
Fortress Metro Tower
North Point, HK
Hong Kong


----------



## SuperNinja (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



heliyardsale said:


> I have one, they are a blast! I fly RC helis and have a bunch (T-rex, blade, Raptor etc.) , this is my favorite for flying around the living room.. Easy to fly and *indestructable*. The best little heli for 24 bucks!


Not completely true.

I broke one of the pitch control links on mine. 

The ring on the end of the link opened up. Trying to use a drop of super glue to keep the ring closed.

If that doesn't work, I might have to make a new link with a piece of wire or something.


----------



## Jay R (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Received mine yesterday. Great fun.


(Should this now be RChelecopterforums.com ???? )


----------



## SpeedEvil (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Naah.
Helicopters are simply a means to an end. 
(Carrying flashlights to otherwise out of reach targets.)


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I placed an order (not my first) 19th December 2006

Shipped 28th December

Arrived today 9th January.

Complete, usual time period from order to delivery (3 weeks)

I look forwards to dealextreme.com coming on-line.


----------



## Mr_Light (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Here's my theory: this site gets in trouble with vendors for selling things below a certain price outside Asia and drops them as a vendor. In response they change their identity every year or so (AXSHOP, FIFTHUNIT, DEALEXTREME,...) and start selling again!


----------



## Turbo_E (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

you don't think its a lawsuit, do ya?


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



MorePower said:


> Looks like dealextreme.com is run by the same folks; I sent a return to Fifthunit care of S Chen a few weeks ago.
> Results of whois search
> Registrant:
> S CHEN
> ...



So, is this the same company (AxShop) before it arose as FifthUnit ?

435 Martin Street #3040
Blaine WA 98230

+1 (360) 450 - 5599
Customer Service
[email protected]


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Axshop was in Washington, I do remember that. Not going to connect any dots, though.


----------



## xm_8 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Dear FifthUnit customers: FifthUnit is currently undergoing some structural changes, and we will not be able to take any order until January, 2007. 

Meanwhile, please be assured that all received orders will be shipped by Dec 30, 2006 and all unshipped orders will be refunded by Jan 5, 2007. 

For short orders and product replacement request, please visit our self-serve website http://www.fifthunit.com/accounts/. We will process and serve your requests as usual. For e-mail inquiries, please allow a longer response time during this difficult period.

We thank you for your understanding and your continuous support for a little store like us, and we will be seeing you all soon!

 Cheers,
Kai & Kyle @ FifthUnit
December 23, 2006


----------



## jhawkins1 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Dealextreme is up and running now.


----------



## 9volt (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

thanks for the heads up!

looks like the fifthunit comments are all still there.


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

damn, the same charger that I ordered is cheaper too, and I still haven't received mine yet, tried sending them to emails and still non reply...


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Wow! Fantastic prices and free shipping on page 1


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

I just went to www.dealextreme.com and clicked the UV pen, and read the reviews. There was one where they guy said it would be nice if fifthunit sold the replacement button cells. So I'm pretty sure this dealextreme is fifthunit, since they have old reviews from fifthunit brought over on their product pages!


----------



## 9volt (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

FWIW their Surefire U2 clone is available now:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1195


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

R.I.P. Fifthunit :mecry:


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

HEY GUYS!

FifthUnit is DEFINITELY DealerExtreme...
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1195

I went to their website and went to order tracking, and put in my order number that I placed on Fifth Unit before they shut down, and it brought up my order information 

FU lives again with a new name!


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

"BROTORP"

$10.50 DMM shipped to your door.

WHO CAN PASS THIS UP? I couldn't.


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



EngrPaul said:


> "BROTORP"
> 
> $10.50 DMM shipped to your door.
> 
> WHO CAN PASS THIS UP? I couldn't.



What is the big deal? My Dad bought a DMM at Harbor Freight the other day for $5. It was smaller than this one but it was a DMM. How do we know this particular DMM is any good?


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



Hellbore said:


> R.I.P. Fifthunit :mecry:


 The Queen is dead, Long Live The Queen!


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



Hellbore said:


> What is the big deal? My Dad bought a DMM at Harbor Freight the other day for $5. It was smaller than this one but it was a DMM. How do we know this particular DMM is any good?


 
Which one did he get?

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=multimeter


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



EngrPaul said:


> Which one did he get?
> 
> http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=multimeter




He got this one and it's a piece of chit:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90899

I guess it must have been on sale cuz the site says $10!

Edit: another site has it too
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2575


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

What is a "Thinksgigen Special" at BatterySpace? Is that before or after Festivus?


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



EngrPaul said:


> What is a "Thinksgigen Special" at BatterySpace? Is that before or after Festivus?



HAHAHA Engrish!!!


----------



## JanCPF (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Got my micro chopper from Fifthunit today. Pretty cool and reasonably stable in the air, but I cant get to fly anywhere. It just hovers.

Jan


----------



## copiertech (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

if you put the aluminium stickers on the nose it flys forward, but its harder to take off and land safely.


----------



## JanCPF (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

Ah, thanks copiertech, I'll try that.

Jan


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

When I go to click on the PayPal link on the DealExtreme website to pay for my order, I get this message:

1051 <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transition <


Anubody else had this problem, and what does it mean?


----------



## aljsk8 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

when i try www.dealextreme.com on firefox it dosnt load - what am i doing wrong - ive tryed links from this thread and also retyping in a new browser window

any help would be nice

Alex


----------



## 9volt (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*

That should work. Try this link:

http://www.dealextreme.com/


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 11, 2007)

*DealXtreme, ex-FifthUnit has arisen from the ashes*



dammitjim said:


> That should work. Try this link:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/



Worked for me earlier on too.

See

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1782700&postcount=1

To quote:

who we are

DealExtreme.com (formerly part of FifthUnit.com) is the next generation of online shopping center. Here, you get large selection of small gadgets at very attractive prices. While quality issues are generally tied to low prices in the industry, we hand test most of our shipments unit-by-unit to ensure your satisfaction. New products are selected with reliability and your expectation in mind.

There is no secret of how we can sell in such a low price. We order on a daily basis to fulfill orders received on that day and we only order from trusted suppliers. To reduce our transportation cost, we are within five minutes drive from our major suppliers and our package drop off depots. To achieve high product availability, we maintain daily communications with our suppliers and do our best to ensure what we are selling is available on that day.

In the past year at FifthUnit we have focused on flashlights, iPod, and computer peripherals. While DealExtreme will continue doing that in the future, we will aim to add a new variety of gadgets. We will never stop, we will never dismiss, we will do our best to provide you with the best products and service in the most attractive price tag.


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

They never replied my last 2 emails regarding the tracking number of my charger. Wanted to order a few more items from them but I guess I will have to wait and see if my charger arriving or not. Their pricing is surely attractive though I have to admit, but I'll probably rather pay for more in somewhere else due to the "fifthunit's" poor response.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*



LowTEC said:


> They never replied my last 2 emails regarding the tracking number of my charger.


That's odd, they were always good with responding to inquiries. FYI, I ordered a light on Dec 18, received a shipping notice on the 28th, and received it yesterday. Fairly typical response time, despite holidays and whole shut-down/re-opening of the new site.


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

Apart from the known long lead time, I have always had excellent CS from 5th Unit.

I have no doubt that this will continue with DX.

And if "Time is Money" to you, then pay the extra.

The problem with J.I.T. is that it takes time.

And it never is J.I.T. in my experience, but does allow for small operations to have a large stock catalogue.

5th quoted 4 days for J.I.T.

Probably the same for DX


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

I only ordered from fifthunit once, and it seems to me they were pretty up-front about the time it would take to get my order to me.

BTW, has anyone tried upgrading a "BLIMP"? How would you get one apart?


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*



AndyTiedye said:


> I only ordered from fifthunit once, and it seems to me they were pretty up-front about the time it would take to get my order to me.
> 
> BTW, has anyone tried upgrading a "BLIMP"? How would you get one apart?


 
Get two smaller rubber-strap wrenches and turn the head vs. the body real hard to break the thread-lock

P.S. does anyone else's BLIMP flicker a lot? I think it's the (+) battery pack terminal.


----------



## jhawkins1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*



EngrPaul said:


> Get two smaller rubber-strap wrenches and turn the head vs. the body real hard to break the thread-lock
> 
> P.S. does anyone else's BLIMP flicker a lot? I think it's the (+) battery pack terminal.



I fixed the flicker - negative terminal on the bottom of the pack. I soldered a wire from the hole in the bottom to the spring, fixed it right up. the spring is compression fit to the bottom contact and makes intermittent conctact.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

Thanks JH. I'll try that.

P.S. I just received my VINET today from what was FU. Much like the LILL, but a smaller head and goes HI-LOW-OFF... instead of HI-OFF-LOW-OFF...


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

Hehe speaking of cheap DMM, I got a nice one from Sears when they had a sale for $10, it's got a large display and temperature probe too! Now I can measure mA with one meter, and Vf drop with the new one.


----------



## Curious_character (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*



AndyTiedye said:


> I only ordered from fifthunit once, and it seems to me they were pretty up-front about the time it would take to get my order to me.
> 
> BTW, has anyone tried upgrading a "BLIMP"? How would you get one apart?


I had a flickering problem and it turned out to be poor contact in the butt piece. Note the two holes on each side of the spring which allow unscrewing the inside part. Mine was loose to begin with. I unscrewed it with a pair of long nose pliers, cleaned the threads thoroughly, then put a little ProGold on the threads and the contact area and ran it down very snug. That solved the problem. You could use NyoGel in place of the ProGold. If I didn't have either, I'd use WD-40, but every time I've suggested it on CPF, it's drawn a lot of fire. Anyway, cleaning, adding lubricant to inhibit oxidation, and tightening solved the flickering problem for me.

c_c


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

c_c

Funny you should respond just now. 2 minutes ago I just disassembled the tailcap of the BLIMP. Mine was tight, but it's very greasy inside. I'm going to clean things up really well and reassemble it. A little Krytox and I will be good to go (hopefully)

Edit: It worked!


----------



## martytoo (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

I am going to order from Dealextreme and want some help. I definitely want a Blimp and some pocket button key chain LEDs. But I am not sure about two other lights.

Does anyone reading this own either of these and care to comment?

Charm 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.934

Sanni

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.902

Thanks!


----------



## grapplex (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

...http://p066.ezboard.com/Flashlight-...nsmanscabinfrm45.showMessage?topicID=19.topic


----------



## Melchior (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

Very Strange, these "dealextreme" (fifthunit) people use the same inventory and items, same pricing...everything. Why did Fifthunit change its site and 'dissapear'?

Something strange is going on.


----------



## martytoo (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

Doesn't seem all that strange. He is changing direction - offering more than flashlights - and wanted a new name.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

It's interesting that their logo is dealxtreme, but their website is dealextreme (the exact letters of the logo do not work)


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

postman tried to deliver a registered package this afternoon from "HK' (Hong Kong?) I assume it is the package from fifthunit I ordered just before Christmas, but I didn't hear the postman ring the bell!:mecry:


----------



## hikari (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

This is posted on their homepage:

DealExtreme Grand Opening Sale
The good old 5th has been down for a total of 18 days. It's a new day for us all. At this new site we will not only bring back familiar iPod and Flashlight gadgets, we will increase our variety and serve better deals.

Door Crashers 
- (updated) begins at January 12, 2007 5PM CST sharp, deals marked as "available immediately" are available now
- door crasher items will return to their regular price on January 14, 2007 @ 5PM CST

So obvkously, it's the old 5th Unit bunch...


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

OK so I tried to add a charger to my cart, here is what I got:

*"Sorry our grand opening door crashers aren't open for purchase until January 13, 2006 5:00 PM CST. Please come back at that time to purcahse this particular item. All other products are available for purchase now. "*

With such a tight window of opportunity, it would be nice if they could clarify whether it's the 12th or 13th.


----------



## Jay R (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*



Melchior said:


> Very Strange, these "dealextreme" (fifthunit) people use the same inventory and items, same pricing...everything. Why did Fifthunit change its site and 'dissapear'?
> 
> Something strange is going on.


 
Perhhaps their website host put the price of their site up too much. Perhaps they thought it was a more catchy name...


----------



## Mr_Light (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

I was hoping for "SIXTHUNIT":laughing:


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

Is it not time to close this thread now.

Going round in circles.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



EngrPaul said:


> What is a "Thinksgigen Special" at BatterySpace? Is that before or after Festivus?


 [email protected]! That's a great holiday!! Do they make the aluminum pole in Type-III ano?


----------



## Cabo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*



Melchior said:


> Very Strange, these "dealextreme" (fifthunit) people use the same inventory and items, same pricing...everything. Why did Fifthunit change its site and 'dissapear'?
> 
> Something strange is going on.





martytoo said:


> Doesn't seem all that strange. He is changing direction - offering more than flashlights - and wanted a new name.



Probably needed a new PayPal account as well.

Anyway, last month I ordered items that were supposedly in stock.
However, I never got them and my emails were not returned.
I initiated[font=&quot][/font] a dispute with PayPal against Fithunit and received my money about a week later. I was expecting some type of apology, instead I get spam from dealextreme.


----------



## HarveyRich (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

Fifth Unit may have transformed to DealExtreme, with the same owner, S. Chen, but the proprietors have very happily honored their commitment to replace flashlights that don't work properly and that were purchased under the Fifth Unit name. So, whatever the reason for the name change, I'm pleased and hopefully confident that the new entity will be just as good as the older one.


----------



## solaris (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

I placed an order just after christmas which they processed on the 28th of dec, shipped on the 5th of Jan, and arrived in NYC today (the 12 of jan). I appreciate their ability to complete my order during the holidays and during a makeover. The artist formerly known as fifth unit gets my vote .


----------



## solaris (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> [email protected]! That's a great holiday!! Do they make the aluminum pole in Type-III ano?



http://www.festivuspoles.com/pages/Festivuspoles.htm

I'm sure we could get a HA3 GB going for Festivus next year


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

Order placed Dec. 24 received today. One of my Elly reflectors was very spotchy, almost transparent in spots, and because of this only outputs about 70% brightness compared to the other Elly they sent me.


Also, in looking for a charger for the 3.0 v cells, they sell several chargers they say are *not* recommended for 3.0 volt, but on the page for the Ekarp CR123A charger, they state, " 3.0V CR123A rechargeable batteries is chargeable but it _*is not recommended*_. There is a special charger for 3.0V CR123A batteries available here."

When you click this link, it takes you back to the Nano charger, in which they state, "Note: the 3.6V charger can also charge 3.0V CR123A batteries but it is_* definitely not recommended.*_ Get the 3.0V version to charge properly." So they keep refering to this phantom 3.0 volt charger they don't actually sell. Clicking on some of their links on their new pages (such as CR123A cells) take you right back to the defunct fifthunit pages. Anybody actually been able to pick out a CR123A charger on their pages wich is safe and "recommended" for 3.0 volt cells?


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: BLIMP FLICKER*



jhawkins1 said:


> I fixed the flicker - negative terminal on the bottom of the pack. I soldered a wire from the hole in the bottom to the spring, fixed it right up. the spring is compression fit to the bottom contact and makes intermittent conctact.




Even with this fixed, the flicker continued. Bypassing the (+) spring on the battery pack did the job. See here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1786360#post1786360

The reason the (-) switch terminal ring comes loose is the body turns against it when you open the tailcap to remove the battery. The best thing we could probably do is lubricate that interface to reduce friction.


----------



## ROVER (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

I just got an email from deal extreme (the old 5th) saying their official launch started today, and all the pages are now available. I just checked, and all pages are working fine. Some product images aren't up yet, but other than that, it's good to go. 



So the restructuring is now complete, and this thread has it's answer-- you may now go (or not go) to dealextreme.com for all the reasons you used to go (or not go) to fifthunit.com


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

I'm confused by BRITT, currently on sale. The picture clearly shows a 3.0 V cell loaded in the device, but the description says 3.6V charger. Even at $4, I'll pass.


----------



## fstuff (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

Wonder why they changed their name from 5th unit to dealextreme if almost everything (including owner and employee (kyle)) is the same?


----------



## henry33 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*



Turbo DV8 said:


> Order placed Dec. 24 received today. One of my Elly reflectors was very spotchy, almost transparent in spots, and because of this only outputs about 70% brightness compared to the other Elly they sent me.
> 
> 
> Also, in looking for a charger for the 3.0 v cells, they sell several chargers they say are *not* recommended for 3.0 volt, but on the page for the Ekarp CR123A charger, they state, " 3.0V CR123A rechargeable batteries is chargeable but it _*is not recommended*_. There is a special charger for 3.0V CR123A batteries available here."
> ...



I just placed an order a few days ago. I'm a Realtor and love using the Vinet in a dark basement. I still like my Fenix L2T though. Anyway I told one of my customers I'd get him a flashlight if he bought a house from me so I've been itching to place an order. 

Another realtor in the office had a flashlight from Shaper Image and he just had the 3 volt CR123 in there so I didn't want to risk blowing his bulb with a 3.6 so I was able to find their old 3.0 bulb on their old fifthunit site. I used the same sku number and it came up on their dealextreme site so I put in it my basket and I don't know if I'm going to get it. Here's the link to that 3.0 rechargeable battery:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.723

Wish me luck in getting it. Also I was able to get one of those doorbuster deals, guess they're only selling 28 of them at that price. I'm tempted to get a few more, but I think I'll wait till they come out with a cheap Cree.


----------



## martytoo (Jan 13, 2007)

*14500 Battery Question*

Dealextreme offers the rechargeable 14500 battery for two flashlights. Is this a battery that is safe for other uses?

I am a novice with regard to LEDs. Are there many lights or other devices that use the 14500?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.975


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*



fstuff said:


> Wonder why they changed their name from 5th unit to dealextreme if almost everything (including owner and employee (kyle)) is the same?




Not quite true.

See

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/148475


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 13, 2007)

*DealExtreme.com Dropped Prices!!!!!!!*

They dropped their prices overnight which makes even better deals!!!!!
www.dealextreme.com


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme.com Dropped Prices!!!!!!!*

why no link to it?


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme.com Dropped Prices!!!!!!!*



benchmade_boy said:


> why no link to it?


I can type dealextreame.com


----------



## Raptor# (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme.com Dropped Prices!!!!!!!*

But can you type dealextreme.com?  :nana: 

Thanks for the information, FlashKat.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme.com Dropped Prices!!!!!!!*



LumenHound said:


> I can type dealextreame.com


you may be able to type that but you can you type www.dealxtreme.com 

**EDIT**ok so i cant either**EDIT**


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> [email protected]! That's a great holiday!! Do they make the aluminum pole in Type-III ano?



I bet in some CPF households, the pole is a 23D Mag :lolsign:


----------



## Raptor# (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme.com Dropped Prices!!!!!!!*



benchmade_boy said:


> you may be able to type that but you can you type www.dealxtreme.com
> 
> **EDIT**ok so i cant either**EDIT**


Now this one leads to the same page as Lumenhound's. It says dealxtreme, but links to dealextreame, and neither one works. :lolsign:

I guess FlashKat should really have added a link...


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme.com Dropped Prices!!!!!!!*

how many stupid men does it take to find a page to www.dealxtreme.com 5 stupid men one to not give us i link the other to type dealextreme.com, the other to type.....


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme.com Dropped Prices!!!!!!!*

Link provided above and in this post for those who can't find it. :lolsign:

www.dealextreme.com


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme.com Dropped Prices!!!!!!!*



FlashKat said:


> Link provided above and in this post for those who can't find it. :lolsign:
> 
> www.dealextreme.com


finally a good link:bow::bow: . did anyone see the price on rechargables? i will have to get me a charger from there too.


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme.com Dropped Prices!!!!!!!*

Doh!


----------



## 9volt (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme.com Dropped Prices!!!!!!!*

Has anyone tried this light?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1195


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme.com Dropped Prices!!!!!!!*



dammitjim said:


> Has anyone tried this light?
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1195


they is a thread started on it over in the led forums.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 13, 2007)

Doesn't it bug you guys that this company keeps "going under" and resurfacing under new names? IIRC, this is the 3rd or so iteration... I'm afraid sooner or later people are going to lose their money.


----------



## 9volt (Jan 13, 2007)

If I was spending $100 a pop for their stuff sure. They have $10 of mine right now, and I'll take a chance with $10


----------



## KuoH (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*

It would be even nicer if you didn't have to travel back in time to 2006! 

KuoH



EngrPaul said:


> *"Sorry our grand opening door crashers aren't open for purchase until January 13, 2006 5:00 PM CST. Please come back at that time to purcahse this particular item. All other products are available for purchase now. "*
> 
> With such a tight window of opportunity, it would be nice if they could clarify whether it's the 12th or 13th.


----------



## aileron (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



EngrPaul said:


> "BROTORP"
> 
> $10.50 DMM shipped to your door.
> 
> WHO CAN PASS THIS UP? I couldn't.



I grabbed one of the big models awhile back.. couldn't be happier. 
I ditched the goofy yellow plastic as soon as I got it, it slides right off.
Great price, and actually a more durable unit than several I've spent $30+ on. I've yanked it off the desk by the test leads many times and it's still chugging along.


----------



## aileron (Jan 14, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Doesn't it bug you guys that this company keeps "going under" and resurfacing under new names? IIRC, this is the 3rd or so iteration... I'm afraid sooner or later people are going to lose their money.



It seems the guys from fifthunit split, Kai made kaidomain.com and Kyle made dealextreme.com. Seems to be somewhat amicable, though Kyle told me he no longer has access to some of fifthunit's resources. Seems dx has more inventory than kai though? Either way I was always treated well by fifthunit, so I'll give them both a go.


----------



## DrifT3R (Jan 14, 2007)

aileron said:


> It seems the guys from fifthunit split, Kai made kaidomain.com and Kyle made dealextreme.com. Seems to be somewhat amicable, though Kyle told me he no longer has access to some of fifthunit's resources. Seems dx has more inventory than kai though? Either way I was always treated well by fifthunit, so I'll give them both a go.



probably an industrial dispute. Kai offers free shipping but maybe he buffed his prices a bit.


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 14, 2007)

See this earlier thread for more details on the split.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/148475


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*



Cabo said:


> Probably needed a new PayPal account as well.
> 
> Anyway, last month I ordered items that were supposedly in stock.
> However, I never got them and my emails were not returned.
> I initiated a dispute with PayPal against Fithunit and received my money about a week later. I was expecting some type of apology, instead I get spam from dealextreme.



I still haven't received the one I ordered, sent them 2 emails and have got no reply at all. I filed a dispute with Paypal as well, but they didn't even bother to spam nor refund yet, I will wait for a few more days and see. I was going to get a few more batteries + charger as well as the G&P 500R from them but then..........Probably will not purchase anything from them from now on no matter how attractive their prices are.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, the price drop is pretty significant on some flashlight models, even on the kaidomain.com site. You can now get the excellent LILL ("CHUNG" on kai's syte) shipped for just over $18 on Kyle's site, and just under $20 on Kai's, which is a lot less than old price of ~$27 shipped. 

Although you really need to use RCR to make this light shine, it's only about 15% less bright than the Lumapower D-mini, in both throw and overall output. Runtime is even similar (and the LILL sports a two-stage cap to boot). Highly recommended - the tailcap even fits on the D-mini, they have exactly the same dimensions.


----------



## Concept (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, how on the ball am I. I didn't even know that these 2 new sites existed? 

Crazy stuff @ crazy prices


----------



## Mash (Jan 15, 2007)

Can we have a consolidated thread somewhere, to note down comments about lights sold by these two and some of the "cheap" chinese vendors like Dae? I know there are some threads but they are spread around. 
At these prices I am tempted by a lot of them as beaters, loaners, or spare lights, or lights you wouldn't mind losing! But there seems to be sooo many different models/names (ultrafire, superfire, golston, 8W,10W, 4GigaW etcc), that I find it hard to know all and keep track which ones are good and which are total rubbish.
IMHO A comprehensive thread by those who bought these, listing specs, with perhaps a star rating, would help a lot of people, me firstly!


----------



## vortechs (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*



Turbo DV8 said:


> Anybody actually been able to pick out a CR123A charger on their pages wich is safe and "recommended" for 3.0 volt cells?



Try the LITTSVIK (UltraFire 3.0V/3.6V CR123A Charger) aka UltraFire WF-138. 

The multi-voltage UltraFire WF-138 charger is also available from CPF member AW. You can see it in the following thread, since he carries it for charging the LiFePO4 cells: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=125353


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor?*



Hellbore said:


> What is the big deal? My Dad bought a DMM at Harbor Freight the other day for $5. It was smaller than this one but it was a DMM. How do we know this particular DMM is any good?


 
It turned out to be nice. I just have to find an owner's manual in English.

Notice it's backlit (A white LED in the middle right side of the LCD display).

It even came with a battery (not the one pictured, which is a size reference).


----------



## martytoo (Jan 25, 2007)

Some may have noticed that EngrPaul's meter arrived very quickly. (I am assuming that he ordered it when DealExtreme began its grand reopening sale.)

I received a Blimp and a Charm very quickly. I ordered on a Friday evening at 11:23 PM and received my package at work on the Monday 10 days later. If in fact I had been in my office 8 days later it would have been delivered that Satuday.

This seems to be an improvement compared to the reports of 21 day delivery before the split from Fifthunit.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149903


----------



## Coop (Jan 25, 2007)

Sometimes the names given to the products at dealextreme ar just hilarious...


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 25, 2007)

I got the exact same looking DMM from ebay 2 years back... prob some OEM... Mine has a green LED... works pretty well for the price it seems! Not sure how accurate it is compared to the high end stuff and all though....


----------



## martytoo (Jan 25, 2007)

Harbor Frieght tools is running their $9.99 DMM on sale for $3.99 in their current sale flier. Also running a sale on alkaline batteries. (This is a brick and motar store primarily dealing in imported tools.)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90899


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jan 25, 2007)

LEDcandle said:


> I got the exact same looking DMM from ebay 2 years back... prob some OEM... Mine has a green LED... works pretty well for the price it seems! Not sure how accurate it is compared to the high end stuff and all though....


Mine seems to be dead on for Volts and Amps, but slightly off when reading Ohms. No big deal though, I have another nice meter for when I need to read resistance, I bought this so I can read battery voltage while simultaneous testing current in DC circuits.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Jan 26, 2007)

martytoo said:


> Some may have noticed that EngrPaul's meter arrived very quickly. (I am assuming that he ordered it when DealExtreme began its grand reopening sale.)
> 
> I received a Blimp and a Charm very quickly. I ordered on a Friday evening at 11:23 PM and received my package at work on the Monday 10 days later. If in fact I had been in my office 8 days later it would have been delivered that Satuday.
> 
> ...


 

I received my order in about the same number of days. Ordered Fri. pm on the 12th, got it on Monday the 22nd. That's about 7 business days. I got the Hemse incan, Glimt, and Vinet. All of the lights are awesome!! They all really kick butt! My Coast Lenser focusable (Hokus Focus), Streamlight Stinger, and XTAR got kicked to the curb! Well, maybe not the XTAR since it's strong for 4 hours on one charge, but the Glimt is just as bright...on LOW! High is like turbo boost.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Fifthunit.com gone the way of it's predecessor? Resurfaced as DealXtreme*



EngrPaul said:


> > How do you get a BLIMP open
> 
> 
> Get two smaller rubber-strap wrenches and turn the head vs. the body real hard to break the thread-lock



Doesn't work. They just slip. Strap wrenches are not nearly grippy enough
for this one. Perhaps the aluminum is galled and welded itself together.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 27, 2007)

When I ordered my Elly's from (2+3)thunit, right before they closed up shop in December, they took about 3+ weeks to arrive. When they sent me a replacement for one defective Elly, it arrived in 10 business days with a dealextreme sticker on the package, but still had all the Honk Kong customs stamps on the package.





martytoo said:


> Some may have noticed that EngrPaul's meter arrived very quickly. (I am assuming that he ordered it when DealExtreme began its grand reopening sale.)
> 
> I received a Blimp and a Charm very quickly. I ordered on a Friday evening at 11:23 PM and received my package at work on the Monday 10 days later. If in fact I had been in my office 8 days later it would have been delivered that Satuday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raptor# (Jan 27, 2007)

Hmm, my packet arrived wednesday. 
Been ordering a few smaller lights and the G&P Scorpion R500, but the R500 wasn't to be found in the package. Contacted dealextreme if they shipped my order in 2 packets... they didnt. Sent them a picture of the package, and they're investigating this problem now... has this happend to anyone else?


----------



## jayflash (Jan 27, 2007)

Would I be correct in assuming that these two sites are safe and reliable enough to order from?


----------



## 9volt (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 27, 2007)

These 2 sites are very safe. I have been dealing with www.dealextreme.com from the beginning and have not had any problems with the last 5 orders. Previous I always ordered from www.fifthunit.com without any problems, and I always get great customer service.


jayflash said:


> Would I be correct in assuming that these two sites are safe and reliable enough to order from?


----------



## henry33 (Jan 28, 2007)

Raptor# said:


> Hmm, my packet arrived wednesday.
> Been ordering a few smaller lights and the G&P Scorpion R500, but the R500 wasn't to be found in the package. Contacted dealextreme if they shipped my order in 2 packets... they didnt. Sent them a picture of the package, and they're investigating this problem now... has this happend to anyone else?



Also received a package I had ordered on the 11th on the 24th. It was missing the BLIMP I had ordered. I emailed Kyle and he said he was shipping it right away. I'll see how it takes for me to get it.


----------



## Raptor# (Jan 28, 2007)

Got another email - happend to be a mistake of theyr packagers, they mixed it up with a 10-pack of coincell microlights (sku 1253 instead of 1153). Well, at least i got a couple of free microlights, can't have too many of them.

/EDIT: Update.. requested a refund and got it today.


----------



## vortechs (Jan 30, 2007)

I ordered 10 black microlights (with the new 20k mcd LED's) for $4.70 (shipped) on 1/13/07 and received them in the mail today, 1/29/07. 

The new 20k mcd LED's seem to be an improvement over the previous ones (14k mcd).


----------



## Evan (Jan 31, 2007)

My impressions of Deal Extreeme:

Ordered January 13, recieved half the order January 27, 2 weeks, OK so far.

CHARM: Flat black finnish. Battery tube too small to accomodate Duracell 2650mAh cell, so I tested with an old NiCd; draws 480mA on NiCd, 1050mA on LYTKA LiIon. Body parts fit together nicely but retaining ring on click switch tends to loosen up. $13.50+post

VIPPA: Flat black finnish. Head is a little larger in diameter than the CHARM, but exterior of battery tube is skinnier (even though it is big enough inside for the Duracell). Tailcap is larger again to make this a slightly odd looking light. Draws 510 mA on Duracell 2650mAh, 820mA on LYTKA LiIon. Disassembled it and found a plastic reflector that screws in, emitter mounted to threaded aluminum slug, circuit mounted to unthreaded brass ring inserted into the aluminum slug. I like the green button, but it does not glow in the dark. $12.40+post

ANSSI: Draws 2.9A (!) from recently charged Duracell, and this is supposed to be a 1/2 watt Nichia light; something is very wrong. Cloudy area on reflector. At the high current it is brighter than VIPPA or CHARM. Semi-gloss black finnish. Body parts fit together nicely. $7.30+post

KENJOD: Cool little light for about 50 cents each. Seems about as solidly constructed as a plastic body can be. Very nice. 10 for $4.70+post

KESVIK: "Phone line powered light" Came with 3 very light AAA cells that I bent while inserting them (!). Plugging it into the phone line did not light it up, but it did blow out two of the LEDs Paid $4.75, but now listed at $1.90; I've been rooked.

Out of stock on the easily modified ELLY, PLOP Lithium charger, and they didn't send the second VIPPA in my order. (Shipping system now says the rest of my order is all together except the VIPPA).

1/31: ELLYs and PLOP arrived, only VIPPA backordered.

I destroyed the circutry in an ELLY by trying the LiIon in it; burned it up in seconds.

2/1: email that VIPPA and replacement ANSSI to be sent in a few days.


----------



## Raptor# (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone got the 28 LED Flashlight? 
I'd like to know if it would be easy to access the leds for some modding. Same goes for the 37 led headlamp.


----------



## fstuff (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: DealExtreme.com Dropped Prices!!!!!!!*




FlashKat said:


> They dropped their prices overnight which makes even better deals!!!!!
> www.dealextreme.com


 
so why did kai and kyle split?


----------



## fstuff (Feb 8, 2007)

martytoo said:


> Harbor Frieght tools is running their $9.99 DMM on sale for $3.99 in their current sale flier. Also running a sale on alkaline batteries. (This is a brick and motar store primarily dealing in imported tools.)
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90899


 
$2.99 now. shipping is 6.99

$10 total


----------



## fstuff (Feb 8, 2007)

Evan said:


> My impressions of Deal Extreeme:
> 
> Ordered January 13, recieved half the order January 27, 2 weeks, OK so far.
> 
> ...


 
according to the website, vippa, charm, and anssi are the same diameter.

are you saying that Charm is skinnier than the other 2 since the other 2 can fit the Duracell 2650mAh cell?


----------



## Evan (Feb 9, 2007)

The VIPPA head exterior is a little larger in diameter than the CHARM, the tail diameter is a hair smaller, and the inside bore for the battery on the VIPPA is a little bigger. The ANSSI is nearly identical to the CHARM. Some Duracell 2650 won't fit in the CHARM, but I have since discovered that those batteries vary a bit, so some just fit, and some could be forced in but may not come out again. CHARM and VIPPA are a lot more impressive on the lithium cell anyway.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Feb 9, 2007)

If you're talking about a 3.7v lithium AA, not a good idea anymore. The lights are different now, and will burn out on it. I ordered an Anssi recently, and had heard that they changed them. I took a chance anyway, and poof! Burned out the LED immediately. I took it apart and tested the driver circuit...it still works, but the LED is shot. Oh well...


----------



## martytoo (Feb 10, 2007)

I bought a Charm and burned it out - after a few minutes use. The word from DealExtreme is that he is trying to obtain a Charm similar to the old styel which was made in such a way that it would not kill the LED. I should hear from him within a few weeks.

I have a question. What good is this AA size battery and charger if I don't have a light to use it in? Can I just directly drive an LED with a resistor in the path between the 3.6 volt battery and the LED? I would have to ditch the boost circuit which might have been damaged when things blew anyway.

If I were to do the direct drive, where do I get an LED without taking it from one of my other inexpensive 1 watt lights?

Are there any other neat ligthts worth buying that use these batteries?


----------

